# Huge Buffalo I got this weekend



## fishman10 (Feb 15, 2010)

Didnt get it on rod and reel though. Was throwing my cast net for shad and got this huge buffalo. I guessed it around 20 pounds.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/slideshow/48618/20_pound_buffalo_carp.html?cat=53

http://www.associatedcontent.com/slideshow/48620/another_20_pound_buffalo_carp.html?cat=58


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats a good size carp, did he tear your net up?


----------

